# huntworth snow camo not worth the money even though it is cheap



## Benbibler (Nov 19, 2011)

I bought a set of this from *[Excuse my language.... I have a limited vocabulary]*'s Sporting Goods. It seemed like a good deal Around Sixty bucks for bibs and a coat. I wore the coat twice and washed it once exactly to label instructions. The inside liner became torn at a few of the seems. Then I noticed that there are loose threads all over and the zipper is starting to become detached at the bottom. I bought it early, more than 30 days before I used it, so Dicks wouldn't refund the money.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I'd be having a word (kindly) with the store manager and if he didn't help I'd be looking up huntworths website and dropping them a line. You may end up right where you are but at least you'll have tried all the avenues.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Benbibler said:


> I bought a set of this from *[Excuse my language.... I have a limited vocabulary]*'s Sporting Goods. It seemed like a good deal Around Sixty bucks for bibs and a coat. I wore the coat twice and washed it once exactly to label instructions. The inside liner became torn at a few of the seems. Then I noticed that there are loose threads all over and the zipper is starting to become detached at the bottom. I bought it early, more than 30 days before I used it, so Dicks wouldn't refund the money.


If I want to do the white camo thing I'll grab set of painter coveralls from the hardware store for $5.00 and get a dozen or more outings with them.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Hey Ben, I bought the lightweight Huntsworth. It's made decently but man is it noisy in the cold ! I threw it in the bottom of the closet with all the other worthless crap I need to get rid of.


----------



## Benbibler (Nov 19, 2011)

bones44 said:


> Hey Ben, I bought the lightweight Huntsworth. It's made decently but man is it noisy in the cold ! I threw it in the bottom of the closet with all the other worthless crap I need to get rid of.


You must have got one made on Tuesday. Mine was sewn at the end of an eighty-hour work week before the Chinese new year.


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

Check out the over whites that can be bought at different places and Cabelas has camo netting that you can use as a blind or cover yourself with. Be sure someone is taping this so it can be put on youtube. I have been using ponchos and have several for the different amount of snow in the trees and in the open areas. You can put a lot of warm cloths under the poncho as well.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

bones44 said:


> Hey Ben, I bought the lightweight Huntsworth. It's made decently but man is it noisy in the cold ! I threw it in the bottom of the closet with all the other worthless crap I need to get rid of.


Maybe after Bens looses all the threads and the zipper his will be a lightweight model also.


----------

